
GitHub Changed the Contributions Activity Graph - dominhhai
Personally, I prefer the  green cells. 
Do you like the yellow cells?
======
albertyw
Pretty sure it was just for Halloween (a US holiday) and they've changed it
back now. I guess they also changed it internationally too?

